# Pretty impressive company(must look)



## FinerCuts (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Uncle Herb (Jul 29, 2008)

*mind blown*


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I would hate to pay those snow bills,lol Thats what I call an operation.


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

I've come across that video before but that is SWEET! 
they definitely get paid a ton to do that mall(?) it looks like! 
I would be scared to use that snow blower though....wouldnt want to hit a curb or something with that!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

He's actually on here as well as a sponsor.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1096659 said:


> He's actually on here as well as a sponsor.


whats his user name? i wonder if he has any pics on here?


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Airport tugs, weigh a ton and have loads of torque, pretty good idea, the 4wd 4wsteer is a added bonus, as is the airport blower, some serious equipment there


----------



## turnersnow (Jan 2, 2007)

Those tugs are pretty cool never seen those before


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I dont know his user name but his ads are on the left column every once and a while.


----------



## Timbercrk1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Love the tugs. I wanna see some more of those!wesport


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

That is one of the smartest and neat operations ive ever seen. That company has wicked nice equipment. Those tug trucks are cool never seen one of those before.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

big fuzzzz about frozen water  
Nice!


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

you guys should really see how fast they clear that place it is huge


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I know them but not very well, talked to the owner a few times seems like a good guy.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

The equipment looks pretty nice for being fairly old. The newest loader in the vid would be the Cat 966D and it would be no newer than 87. The other Cat & Hough loaders are 70's vintage. Goes to show ya you don't need high dollar equipment, just well maintained equipment.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

They have some setup....those tugs rock, never seen one of those plowing before


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

What amazing about them is that they work in Minneapolis-St.Paul but their home base is ~140 miles away in Alexandria, MN. 

The owners name is Terry O'Brien and he can sell snow to an Eskimo. Nice guy who really knows his stuff. I like to think of him as America's version of Neige


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Camden;1096867 said:


> The owners name is Terry O'Brien and he can sell snow to an Eskimo.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Camden;1096867 said:


> What amazing about them is that they work in Minneapolis-St.Paul but their home base is ~140 miles away in Alexandria, MN.
> 
> The owners name is Terry O'Brien and he can sell snow to an Eskimo. Nice guy who really knows his stuff. I like to think of him as America's version of Neige


I wonder how he made out on contracts this year. He has a very impressive operation.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Alot of his older iron is very low hour stuff from militay auctions.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

his vinyl guy must have made a fortune on all the snowflakes, candycanes , jack frost logos


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I plowed for terry last year those are my skid unloading the ramp in the early part of the video.
This video only shows some of his equipment. The mall is southdale mall and on an av.erage night there was 5 or so tugs 6-8 loaders and 4 skids and some dump trucks going. Its a hell of an operation. 
I will have to find some pics of the other malls and more equipment. 
The loaders we all gone through by cat and refurbished a few years ago.
He has a full time mechanic that is out al winter servicing and making sure things are running. 
It is a large business and he does fairly well for himself I believe.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

my mouth was open half the time watching it, that is awesome!


----------



## PeterG (Oct 20, 2010)

Umm wow. Still in shock.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave;1096878 said:


> I wonder how he made out on contracts this year. He has a very impressive operation.


He's not quite near your 2million dollar mark, but soon enough!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I wonder how much he'd charge to plow my driveway? I would definitely want to ultimate package with the roll off containers, 5yd loaders, and the airport tugs!


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

mcwlandscaping;1097048 said:


> I wonder how much he'd charge to plow my driveway? I would definitely want to ultimate package with the roll off containers, 5yd loaders, and the airport tugs!


The roll of truck and boxes are not his. I dont know the whole story or the connection but they are 2 seperate companys same name. The bobcats skids were ours the new holland is his and everything else is his.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

I was at the Burnsville Center last winter and drove to the back lot and was drooling over the equipment for about an hour. Everything looks very nice and professional, it's not the newest stuff out there, but it sure gets the job done and done VERY well!


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Lawn Enforcer;1097057 said:


> I was at the Burnsville Center last winter and drove to the back lot and was drooling over the equipment for about an hour. Everything looks very nice and professional, it's not the newest stuff out there, but it sure gets the job done and done VERY well!


The best part about his burnsville stuff was the blower you see in the video and the 30ft+ snow pusher for one of the loaders.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

ryde307;1097053 said:


> The roll of truck and boxes are not his. I dont know the whole story or the connection but they are 2 seperate companys same name. The bobcats skids were ours the new holland is his and everything else is his.


Ok fine, i'll throw in another $5.00 to get the roll offs in there then!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Lawn Enforcer;1097057 said:


> I was at the Burnsville Center last winter and drove to the back lot and was drooling over the equipment for about an hour. Everything looks very nice and professional, it's not the newest stuff out there, but it sure gets the job done and done VERY well!


Terry lost the Burnsville Center to a guy who bid $65k for the season. That price includes hauling.

No joke.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Camden;1097084 said:


> Terry lost the Burnsville Center to a guy who bid $65k for the season. That price includes hauling.
> 
> No joke.


That sucks. There was nights at southdale that I felt cost 65k just for that storm.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

that pusher is huge, that would make a sweet bunker for a snowball fight..... I have never seen one that big before. What does he push it with? what are the torque numbers on a machine that can move that.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

ryde307;1097053 said:


> The roll of truck and boxes are not his. I dont know the whole story or the connection but they are 2 seperate companys same name. The bobcats skids were ours the new holland is his and everything else is his.


I was wondering about that. The Shamrock roll off company is only a couple miles from me...I've never seen snow removal equipment around there. Funny how on the video it says no subs etc yet it sounds like there are a couple different companies at work here.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Very impressive operation. Every piece of equipment looks like new no matter the age of it and looks well taken care of.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

ryde307;1096993 said:


> I plowed for terry last year those are my skid unloading the ramp in the early part of the video.
> This video only shows some of his equipment. The mall is southdale mall and on an av.erage night there was 5 or so tugs 6-8 loaders and 4 skids and some dump trucks going. Its a hell of an operation.
> I will have to find some pics of the other malls and more equipment.
> The loaders we all gone through by cat and refurbished a few years ago.
> ...


Yea keep the pics comming


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

ddb maine;1097254 said:


> I have never seen one that big before. What does he push it with? what are the torque numbers on a machine that can move that.


He uses a 4 yard Hough loader.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

That is one heck of a push box at 1:15.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

how big is the push box?


----------



## FinerCuts (Sep 30, 2008)

ddb maine;1097254 said:


> that pusher is huge, that would make a sweet bunker for a snowball fight..... .


:laughing: We all are little kids at heart


----------



## lawnangel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

ryde307;1096993 said:


> I plowed for terry last year those are my skid unloading the ramp in the early part of the video.
> This video only shows some of his equipment. The mall is southdale mall and on an av.erage night there was 5 or so tugs 6-8 loaders and 4 skids and some dump trucks going. Its a hell of an operation.
> I will have to find some pics of the other malls and more equipment.
> The loaders we all gone through by cat and refurbished a few years ago.
> ...


The video said that he does not use any subs, regardless very cool operation.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

lawnangel1;1097452 said:


> The video said that he does not use any subs, regardless very cool operation.


I would say 95% he doesnt. We were hired through southdale/ by him to do sidewalks and help with ramps. We had one skid running southdales broom at all times when it was snowing we also helped plow ramps and unload them the night after. So we worked for him and southdale.
As for the rol offs there was a few sitting on site but I never saw one used this year. but i was in a parking ramp all night so i very well could have not seen it based on the size of the property.
So yes he does have a few subs mostly for skids because he doesnt have much for small equipment.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Camden;1097084 said:


> Terry lost the Burnsville Center to a guy who bid $65k for the season. That price includes hauling.
> 
> No joke.


I'm sure the Burnsville Center management will be sorry after the first storm, when Shamrock was working it, the place was cleared so well, very little ice.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

wow 65K thats a hell of alot of area to be pushin


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

I've seen that video before but it still is amazing. If you go to his website you can see some more pictures. He also makes custom attachments and has an area for equipment thats for sale. He has one of those tugs for sale also.


----------



## Timbercrk1 (Aug 21, 2007)

For 65k he will probably get it back after a couple of storms. I don't know how some of these companies do it. Charging cheaper and cheaper prices every year. I don't know about you guys but my insurance fuel etc aint gettin any cheaper. Pisses me off!!!:realmad:


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Saw this before that guy has a huge operation!!


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

My business partner actually just got off the phone with Terry. He is still doing the burnsville mall but lost the southdale mall. So thats a bummer. Lots of very low prices I guess.


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Dang that is great!


----------



## PhilCat (Jan 12, 2010)

The 30 yard dumpsters are the only way to go.
It's all we use, to move snow for the last 5-6 years.
I can fill 11 of them by myself in about 4 hours.
The standard Bobcat 250 can do it.

Or in the time it takes to dump one, I have one filled.
Round trip, 1/2 mile to return an empty one.

Dump trucks are a waste of time & money.
I had one of the largest Mack's out there, and it was gone before the winter ended.
Takes longer to load reaching twice as high, risking balance with 2 tons of bucket & snow in the air.

Plus the added risk of sliding on ice that's an inch thick under mountain size piles.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Who you gonna call????? SHAMROCK ....


----------



## mortician79 (Sep 10, 2008)

An on site snow melter would be cool. He should get one of those. Amazing operation.tymusic


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

funny thing is the roll off trucks are not his, he is not the same as shamrock disposal i think he just uses them to keep up the image and close name. and he is only showing you the nice equipment iv seen some of his stuff its not all pretty.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

There must be an airforce base near by, hes got alot of military/ex-military stuff in use there, as well as for sale on their site, good use of old iron that most times just finds it's way to scrap yards


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Many cos. have their equipment listed as subsidiaries for tax purposes ......

I know many Heavy Equip. dealers that buy their service trucks and lease them back to the (Equip. Co.)

Write Offs !!!!!!!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Saw this on ebay today they also show a video of the tug
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Snow...p3286Q2em7QQcategoryZ50466QQitemZ140481276808


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

somebody wrote a thread on here about a year ago with a picture of a backhoe of his making fun of the snowflakes candy canes and writing on it


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I gotta see that equipment in action next time I am in MN. That would be sweet!


----------



## AllOutLandscape (Oct 30, 2007)

they use a dozer to stack snow on their dump sites, i plow a couple lots around bursnvile center, pretty sweet operation, but i have heard his nickname in alexandria is scamrock though. probbally people just jelouse


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

We used to have a Shamrock named company as well so the local nickname was Scamrock. Funny hearing that first hand from some cheapest lowballing shaddy peices I've ever met. There is no way that other company can plow Burnsville for anything close to that 65k season.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Shamrock is not plowing southdale or burnsville this year they are not plowing much. Terry is focusing his time on building and selling snow equipment.


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

Well I just went to Burnsville today to get some plow parts and happened to drive by there mall. ITS WAS HORRIBLE, I drove around the place and all the snow was all just windrowed to the middle of the two parking stalls, I can not believe a company can get away with that. I mean they had hundreds of windrows around the parking lot. I guess thats one way of stopping cars from cheating across the parking lot.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

thats some nice equipment


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

TurfSolutionsMN;1131209 said:


> Well I just went to Burnsville today to get some plow parts and happened to drive by there mall. ITS WAS HORRIBLE, I drove around the place and all the snow was all just windrowed to the middle of the two parking stalls, I can not believe a company can get away with that. I mean they had hundreds of windrows around the parking lot. I guess thats one way of stopping cars from cheating across the parking lot.


Old thread I know, but more recently it is even worse! I was there a few days ago, what a joke. No wonder they bid so low. The whole place was a nightmare, so slippery it was dangerous beyond even slightly acceptable. The entrances, drives, aisles, the whole thing, had to hold my little kids hands so they wouldn't fall down and get run over!

Pissed me off actually, the piles were so big that as you would come around the end of the piles to walk to the truck, the cars could not see me or my kids. There was so little room between cars that as soon as a car needed to drive through there was no room to walk and you had to step between cars to keep from getting run over.

Not only that, but when you wanted to turn around you had to go all the way to the ends. Tons of traffic by the buildings because of it and took forever to get out! ARGH.

Freaking low ballers!

Shamrock gets my vote!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

By the sounds of it Shamrock might be plowing that next year then.....hahaha


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Very impressive operation!


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

We have got some real snow this year in MN. Maybe that will get rid of some of the lowballs??????


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

I agree, this year's snow has to wipe out a lot of the lowballers. I'm already starting to contact property managers who are not happy and want new bids for next year. 
I actually live about a mile from Southdale. I believe the new company is Peterson, based out of Chisago City. They are larger, but don't specialize in just snow. They don't seem to do nearly as good of a job as shamrock did, but were probably cheaper. It is a sad reality.


----------



## Stove (Nov 2, 2007)

years later and this vid is still bad as*!!!wesport


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I've seen them here. They are out of northern Minnesota, I didn't know they did snow removal. I've only seen them doing roll off services.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

WOW, that video is what dreams are made of!! I'm still in shock.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Used to live 5 min from southdale when I was real young- parents used to take me over there to watch the plow trucks- If they only knew what they started lol


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Lots and lots of diesel being burned in this video. Looks cool though.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Ill be at Burnsville mall tonight I will check it out and see what company has it this year. It looked good the other day when I was there.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

They do not do Burnsville center anymore, I'm here now. Not shamrocks equipment.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

They do supervalue distribution in Hopkins.


----------

